# Another Maple Wave



## RogerC (Feb 1, 2018)

This is a larger than usual wave I created from a piece that was roughly 36"L x 12"W x 4"TH.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 1, 2018)

Very nice. Shoulda been here yesterday!


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 1, 2018)

Very cool!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RogerC (Feb 1, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Very nice. Shoulda been here yesterday!


What was yesterday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 6, 2018)

Love your waves!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

